# The best DIY co2 generator, bubble counter and recipe!



## aquariumcentral (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey I just posted a video on the successful method I have been using. You can check it out below: 

YouTube - The best DIY Aquarium Co2 System with bubble counter and recipe

The description has more information, if anyone has any ideas to improve my setup feel free to post them 

Thanks


----------

